# Mia Reann Warner-Jackson. 2nd Sept 2008.



## Ann-Marie

Well.... I seem to have a tiny moment to be able to write my birth story... so here goes.

I thought everything had kicked off on Monday 25th August, when I woke up with contractions every 3 mons. I was told to go to delivery, as Mia was breech at the time. They monitored me, and also attempted turning Mia, even though I actually had an appointment booked for this the next day. They weren't successful in turning her, and I was sent home to see if I progressed anymore. I got a really high temperature within a couple of hours, and I was asked to go back in, and stay overnight, and then go for my appointment on the Tuesday. 

When I went in for them to try and turn her again, the cheeky little madam had turned all on her own !! It was such a relief knowing that it was now alright to go into labour naturally. I was sent home again, and then all day Tuesday, I was having my 'show' whenever I went to the loo.... so I was quite hopeful that things were starting.

Come Wednesday... everything stopped !! :hissy: 

So Friday came.....I proceeded to clean my house... have hot curry... pineapple... raspberry leaf tea... bounce on my ball... and :sex:

....... Nada !!!!!!!! :dohh:

Then I decided to give up.... as I hadn't really wanted her to come until September anyways.. and we were nearly there.... 2 days to go.

Sunday morning, I awoke at my usual 'event happening' time, of 4am. I was tricking water. Nothing too obvious... just damp, but clear and non-smelly. I decided to wait it out for the day and see if anything happened..... nothing, except being wet. So when hubby got home and had tea, I phoned Delivery, and told them that my waters were leaking. Of course, we were asked to go in and they would check me over. It was really really busy, and they forgot about me until I'd been there for 45 mins... but finally we got seen, and had the internal.. only to be told that yes.. there was fluid, but it was so little that it was 'inconclusive' whether it was my waters. I explained that it was nearly 18 hours since I'd first felt them trickle.. but no, I got sent home. All day Monday, was the same, but I was wetter, quicker. I knew what would happen when I went in, as the same happened with Ethan. I knew they'd start me off. So I frantically cleaned tidied and organised the house, and stuck a casserole in the oven. Rang Derek at work, and told him that I was phoning hospital, and that they would be asking me to go in for induction as my waters had been gone for ages. I was a bit worried, as Ethan had gotten poorly form my waters being gone for too long, so I though the same would happen to Mia. Derek didn't get home til 4, so I fed him, dropped the kids round his parents, and off we trotted to delivery... Again.

This time they actually saw the fluid leak when they did the 'cough' test, and I was told that yes, I would be induced that evening, as my contractions were not doing anything to my cervix.

I was supposed to be started off at 10pm... however, they needed to put me on antibiotics at the same time. All of a sudden there was a big palava as to what I was allowed to have, as I'd had anaphlactic shock to penicillin earlier in the pregnancy. When they'd finally decided what I was allowed... (1am), they couldn't find a pharmacy that had them. They eventually got hold of them, and I was started on the pitocen at about 1:30... can't remember exact time. Contractions started and they needed to break my forewaters at 5am. I just kept screaming as it hurt sooo much. So I said I wanted them to give me an epidural before they did it again. So I had my epidural and they did my waters and said I was 3-4cms... still.. 
I had sent Derek home at 10pm the night before to get some sleep, and I didn't want to call him back until they had done my epi and waters.... So finally, Derek was allowed to come up at 7am. 
I was having contractions but since having the epidural, my cervix stopped changing. So I asked if I could let the epi wear off and walk around and dance to the radio so that gravity could do it's thing. So round about 10, I got up and started to walka round. I really started to feel the contraction too, but was really enjoying the feeling that I was actually achaiving something. I was checked again at 11:30, and was still 4cms, but was determined to kepp going. The mw kept asking me if I wanted to lay down and have the epi topped up as I was really in pain by this point. But I knew that if I laid down, then everything really would stop, so I persevered. I started on the gas and air, and Oh My God... it was lush. The bed was pumped up really high, and I had my arms on top of a pillow with the g&a in my gob, swaying along to Duffy on the radio. I remember that I suddenly decided that I was an elephant :rofl: and was swaying my head from side to side like Stevie Wonder with the tube swinging away, and I was shouting the tunes through the mouthpeice with each contraction... then I started having hysterics, and couldn't look at Derek with out bursting out laughing. :rofl:
I lasted til about 12:30 on the g&a, and then I really needed my epi !!! I begged her to hurry up, and she asked if she coul check me first.. so she did, and I was 6-7cms. So she gave me the top up on the epi, but within about 10 mins the contractions were coming thick and fast, and I needed a wee, but couldn't go. SO she tried to catheterise me. As she was trying to do this, I just lost it, and I really thought I was going to die because I couldn't wee !! I could hear myself saying 'I'm going to die aren't I, coz I can't wee' over and over again... and I can remember her laughing and saying 'no, you're not going to die.. why do you want to?'. Then I looked up and she showed me a teeny bit of wee in a pot... I still felt like I needed to go wee.... and started screaming again.

**All of a sudden I could hear the mw saying 'Ann-Marie... I know why you thought you were going to die... you baby is just here'.... :shock: 15 mins and I'd gone from 6-7.. to fully dilated !!!! I had no pain relief as the epi wouldn't kick in.. and I kept throwing the g&a mouthpiece at the mw. She kept telling me to keep pushing... and Derek said I shouted 'I am fucking pushing !!!' ( I was apologising soo much afterwards !! :blush:). 
Mia's heartbeat disappeared, and a clip was put on her head. Her heartrate was dropping to 80-90's everytime I pushed, and a consultant was called in. I'd only had one mw in with me the whole time....
As soon as the consultant said hello to me... ( me, laid on my side holding my knee up).. I told her in no uncertain terms that she WAS NOT putting a ventouse or forceps up me as I could feel everything. She just walked out of the room with the mw :lol: This seemed to be the umph I needed, and I managed to push her out just as the mw came back in.... **

** This all happened in 9 mins !!!!!!

So there you go..... The reason her heartbeat was dropping was that the cord was round her neck.

She weighed 6lbs 13oz, which is quite small for me, but she was 38 weeks. Her apgar score was 10, 10, 10. :D And she is absolutely perfect :cloud9:

I had no tears or stitches :smug: But I had absolutely agonising haemorroids :blush: 

Mia is being combination fed at the mo. My milk came in today, so hopefully we will move across to solely breastfeeding. She is slightly jaundiced... but nothing to worry about.

:hug: :hug:

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn264/anma3078/DSCF0009-1.jpg
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn264/anma3078/DSCF0004-2.jpg
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn264/anma3078/DSCF000710.jpg
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn264/anma3078/DSCF000511.jpg
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn264/anma3078/DSCF00032-1.jpg


----------



## MummyJade

Aww she had to play you about a bit 1st! 
Congrats she is lush and big brother looks happy! 
x


----------



## JJF

What a great story and a very beautiful little girl. Congrats!!!!


----------



## elles28

Congrats Mia is adorable & you look fantastic!!


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations hun, She is gorgeous and you look great.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Rumpskin

Perfect, congrats darling xx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

What a madam!! ha ha but what a perfect gorgeous little madam!! Well done!!! x


----------



## mumy2princess

congratulations
shes gorgeous =) xx


----------



## Becki77

:hug:Congrats Anne-Marie. Mia is a beauty and you look fab! What a great story.Pleased she waited until sept for you!!! :hug:


----------



## Younglutonmum

God little Mia was being cheeky right till the end wasn't she??

You did such a great job hun!!

She's oh so beautiful & totally looks like a Mia!!

Congratulations

:hug:

xxx


----------



## carries

What a little tinker! She is really beautiful Anne-Marie xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats!! She's lovely hun!!


----------



## Jem

What a great story! Big congrats!!!! She's gorgeous! x


----------



## thelilbump

wow Mia really has kept u on your toes hasn't she. God help u when she hits her teens :lol: well done hun, ur all looking fab, congrats xxx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations on your beautiful little girl!

Big brothers look so proud and you look fabulous!

:hug:


----------



## lollylou1

Mia is gorgeous, i was laughing lots at your birth story im so scared of the things i will say during labour lol

Lou
xxx


----------



## maybebaby

Awww she is so beautiful!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jinty

Awww Congrats on bubs!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## nessajane

Congratulations shes lovely :)


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations and well done, she's gorgeous! :)


----------



## SuzyQ

i love reading birth stories!! Well done + congrats, she's bootiful xx


----------



## bex

Wow, what a birth story! I thought 2nd and 3rd babies popped out!! Better get myself prepared!!
So glad Mia is here safe and sound, congratulations xxx


----------



## bluebell

Ahhh - congrats AM, Mia is beautiful!! Lovely pics with your boys :cloud9:

xx


----------



## SalJay

Congrats on the new addition to your lovely family - great story BTW! xx


----------



## Gems

Congratulation Ann-Marie, Mia is absolutely beautiful !!! 
Big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heather.78

Well done sweetheart I knew your story would make me giggle I glad she came out in the end no tear lucky lady enjoy her shes beautiful:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I must admit it is quite nice to have travelled this road with all you girls from the begining and I cant believe we are all nearly there 9 months time does fly before you know it its just the last couple of weeks when time stands still hopefully see you over in the postnantal thread soon take care and thank you for all advice and laughs given. Now wheres my Maiya come on :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mervs Mum

:rofl:

Brilliant story honey!! And sorry to bore the tits off you but.......I LOVE HER!!!!!

x


----------



## Beltane

She is gorgeous! Congrats!!!


----------



## Mrs-N

congratulations hun,she is gorgeous. 

ur birth story sounds simular to mine x x


----------



## Blob

Awwww she is so so beautiful Comgratulations !!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ann-Marie

Mervs Mum said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Brilliant story honey!! And sorry to bore the tits off you but.......I LOVE HER!!!!!
> 
> x

:rofl: :hug:


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun, the boys looked over thrilled by the new arrival and proud big brothers. and you look amazing for someone who has just given birth hun. she is beautiful hun


----------



## BeckyBoo

Shes gorgeous hun and a great story!!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations Ann- Marie! Mia is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congrats hunni. you did so well. and your little gurl is beautiful
xx


----------



## Ell.Bishh

Great Story :)
She is so beautiful and you look great
Congrats!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh, what a gorgeous little girl! Congrats!


----------



## Laura1984

Mia is gorgeous and you look FAB!!! xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

She is gorgeous!!! Congrats hun xxx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations. she really is beautiful!


----------



## MrsP

Great story. Congratulations x x


----------



## cosmotbear

well done ann-marie! You did brilliantly, am looking forward to the gas and air now!! Well done for hanging on till sept mia, you can be a madam at school now too!


----------



## HkLiz

what an awesome birth story! She's absolutely beautiful!! Who are the little guys holding her? They look so happy!!! I can't wait till my boys get to hold their little brother or sister!!!


----------



## ryder

awww, what a beautiful little girl!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

wow lovely x


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahhhh congrats gorgeous pics.xx


----------



## nikky0907

:lol: What I would give to have seen _you_ on gas & air!

She is an absolutly gorgeous little angel (she fooled us all)! And I love the pics! The last one of you two girls is amazing!

Congratulations hun! :hugs:


----------



## Lauz_1601

she is gorgeous hun, i love the picture of the two of you together! 

'I am fucknig pushing!' haha love it! im sure they have heard worse! well done you did really well, and worth the wait hey xxxxx


----------



## taperjeangirl

Aw she is gorgeous! and her brothers are so proud! Congratulations!

Well done you, and you look amazing! xxxxxx


----------



## Ema

Congrats hunni she is absolutley beautiful!!! XxxxX


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations Ann-Marie! Mia's so beautiful!!! Lovely pics of her and the boys too.
xx


----------



## charliebear

Aww, Mia is gorgeous! Congratulations!! x


----------



## MoonMuffin

She's beautiful! Congrats! Her brothers look absolutely thrilled.


----------



## bambikate

awwww congrats hun, what a beautiful family x x


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations Ann-Marie she is adorable great piccies !!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations AM, she is beautiful.

xxx


----------



## Frankie

shes lovely well done x


----------



## AC81

she's just gorgeous! congratulations xx


----------



## clairebear

i was waiting for ur story anne marie sounds like u had to wait a bit for her but boy did u do well hun. congrats she is so beautiful xxx


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations she is lovely xx


----------



## Belle

she's jst beautiful! 
brilliant birth story! so glad shes here!! xx


----------



## Sparky0207

Congrats Ann-Marie, shes gorgeous! 
Our babies share a birthday! :D

xx


----------



## Miss Duke

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## Tilly

Awww, she is a beauty!! congrats :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Gorgeous! Congratulations xx


----------



## charlie07

Wow what a story, So glad everything went ok for you both and you had a natural birth. My eyes were watering a little though, how on earth am I going to cope with labour, I m the biggest softy in the world, what am I thinking. But then I look at the pics of your daughter and know that it will all be worth it. CONGRATULATIONS, beautiful addition to your family. xx


----------



## Laura.Alicia

she's gorgeous! congrats :happydance:


----------



## gde78

She's gorgeous. And you look beautiful!


----------



## CK Too

Wow, what a birth story. Congrats and well done to you.


----------



## glamgirl

congrats sweethear, you and MIA both look gorgeous... xxxxxx


----------



## Wobbles

Walking round with my eyes closed

CONGRATULATIONS

Adorableeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

:wohoo:

x x


----------



## xarlenex

Aw wow, shes gorgeous and tiny!!


----------



## kookie

congratulations shes gorgeous well done xx


----------



## Carley

how beautiful is she?! congratulations!


----------



## maddiwatts19

god, i am SO SO SO SO SO sorry i've only just seen this, i've been so busy lately...Mia is absolutely gorgeous, just like her mamma! xxx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done shes lovely what fab pics boys look buzzing :D u look fab x


----------



## ladymilly

congratulations hun. she is absolutely fab!! you look great too :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Zoya

hey.......congratulations............she is really very beautiful


----------



## Mira

Congrats!! Mia is adorable :)


----------



## Chris77

Congrats! She's beautiful!


----------



## SJK

congrats xx


----------



## mBLACK

Awww omg she is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Baby-Love

Congratulations. xxx


----------

